# Packer on Justification



## dannyhyde (Aug 28, 2007)

I re-discovered Dr. Packer's seven succinct points  from his essay, "The Doctrine of Justification in Development and Decline Among the Puritans," in _A Quest for Godliness: The Puritan Vision of the Christian Life_ (Wheaton, IL: Crossway Books, 1990), p. 152.


----------



## SolaGratia (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks Pastor Hyde,

That was very, very helpful in grabbing the HC understanding as it is divided under Guilt, Grace , and Gratitude.


----------



## MW (Aug 28, 2007)

Excellent!


----------

